# Deciding on a new ride



## Puck it (Aug 30, 2015)

Down to two

2014Pivot Firebird for $2900
Specs
*2014 PIVOT FIREBIRD XT 27.5 MTB IN LARGE*
*ALUMINUM, 32.65 POUNDS AS PICTURED*
*FOX 34 FLOAT FIT/CTD SUSPENSION FORK WITH 160MM TRAVEL KASHIMA COAT*
* FOX FLOAT CTD REAR SHOCK WITH KASHIMA COAT*
*SHIMANO DEORE XT 32/24 CRANKSET 175MM, HG81 11-36 10 SPEED CASSETTE*
*SHIMANO DEORE XT 2 X 10 SPEED SHIFTERS, BRAKES, AND LEVERS WITH 180 ROTORS*
*PHOENIX CARBON RISER BAR, FSA GRAVITY GAP STEM*
*KS LEV DROPPER SEATPOST WITH REMOTE ADJUST, PIVOT/WTB VIGO RACE SADDLE*
*DT SWISS XM401 RIMS WITH 350 HUBS*
*MAXXIS HIGHROLLER 2 27.5" X 2.30" TIRES WITH 100% TREAD*


​or 

a slightly used 2015Pivot Mach 6 for $3350

Specs

There is a MINT CONDITION PIVOT 2015 MACH6 CARBON........ no more than 10 rides on it!
With extra parts

THE ULTIMATE MACHINE!!!

NO scratches on frame, fork !!!!

BRAND NEW DT M1900 wheelset with new Maxxis High ROLLER tires

http://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wheels/M-1900-Spline-27-5

There is the parts list

FOX FLOAT X CTD rear shock

FOX 36 Kashima

Enve DH Handlebar

AVID GUIDE RS with 180mm rotors

Crank XT 1x10 30t

shifter and derailleur XT

One up gear 42t

ODI grip Gwin Edition

Tires SPecialized

Truvatic alu seat post 

Come With extra parts 2x10 gear... front XT dérailleur and shifter


Help me decide!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 30, 2015)

The Mach 6, hands down! The 36 makes it worth the extra cash but the extra parts you could easily sell and recoup some of the cash. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd be leaning towards the Mach 6 myself.  Check the build though.  Seems like kind of a mish mosh of parts.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I'd be leaning towards the Mach 6 myself.  Check the build though.  Seems like kind of a mish mosh of parts.


  It was a custom build.  HE has Enve wheels on it now but wanta another $1100 with those on it.  He is a bike mechanic


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> It was a custom build.  HE has Enve wheels on it now but wanta another $1100 with those on it.  He is a bike mechanic



Sounds good then, especially if you trust the guy.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Sounds good then, especially if you trust the guy.


Seems like a trust worthy guy from his sales. 


BTW - Pivot is coming out with an Al frame for the Mach 6


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2015)

Highway Star said:


>


It fits you.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 8, 2015)

Did you buy it yet?  Seems like it would really work for you.


----------

